# Mini Taurus Trio review



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I received the pre-ordered Mini Taurus Trío. Some comments here.

1. Quick shipping to Tangoland. Fluid communication with Mrs. Daranda.

2. An amazing generous offer by Pocker Predator (PP). Cute slingshots and great price.

3. These slingshots are well done and cover three styles of shooting nicely: tubes, OTT and TTF. All three of them are prepared only for pinch grip. They came with nice -rather hard for me-, chinese bands and black Smart Ties.









4. Finish is much better than I expected. It's a strong polycarbonate with subtle texture for a better grip, while other parts of the slinghots are shinny and look and feel really good. A solid, enjoyable object.









5. I use XL golf glove. The pinch grip semicircle fits perfectly in my hand.









6. Albeit, one or two more centimeters and more recurve in the handle would have been nice. My pinky barely fits there and as a consequence the leverage is weak.















7. Also OTT design has very small clearence. I'm having hand slaps and I must re-educate my release. 2 cm. higher fork tips could have been perfect.















8. Appart from those minor details I'm thrilled. Not to talk about the cheap price and great customer service. I will certainly be buying some other slinghots from PP in the future.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I too get a lot of hand slap from the ott frame. I am using 10mm straight cut .70 precise with 3/8 steel ammo. Amy ideas on how to overcome this would be appreciated.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Update.

Yesterday and today I devoted myself to the TTF Mini Taurus with great pleasure and surprising accuracy. Using the lanyard wrapped around my ring and pinky fingers helped a lot to improve leverage. I'm also getting used to the snappy bands. Very nice ss.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I too get a lot of hand slap from the ott frame. I am using 10mm straight cut .70 precise with 3/8 steel ammo. Amy ideas on how to overcome this would be appreciated.


Raventree....

I went to precise .55 yellow cut at draw length/4.25... 3/8 ammo. I have small square hands and find for me, this shoots quite well.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Update.
I've been playing with the tube-band Mini. Here's how I grip the lanyard on all Minis:









The tube-band system is amazing. Never in my life could I come with such a solution. I place the tubes TTF, it works better for me. This setup is pretty accurate, speedy and a pleasure to shoot. Loving it.


----------



## fogcreature (Sep 20, 2019)

I love my looped tube Taurus. I have the same criticism as the op in the I’d like maybe .5” for my pinky and palm.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I found something very similar to the Mini Taurus OTT but somewhat bigger, made in 2016 by a forum member named Jos. I wonder if he's is selling it.


----------

